# Concurrent Infusion



## 042693 (Oct 20, 2010)

Could someone help me how to code hydration given concurrently with IVP's.   Are we going to deduct all IVP's given concurrently w/ hydration?    Example:   

Hydration:   13:15 to 16:30

IVP (1):    14:15 to 14:35

IVP (2):    15:15 to 15:35


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Oct 20, 2010)

042693 said:


> Could someone help me how to code hydration given concurrently with IVP's.   Are we going to deduct all IVP's given concurrently w/ hydration?    Example:
> 
> Hydration:   13:15 to 16:30
> 
> ...



96374 IVP single or inital substance
96375 each additonal IVP of new Drug (assuming your 2nd drug is differant than 1st)
96361 X3  each additional hour of Hydration it ran for 3 full hours


----------



## nbarger22 (Oct 20, 2010)

We only subtract out when hydration is running at the same time as an IVPB.


----------



## 042693 (Oct 21, 2010)

DoDCoder4You said:


> 96374 IVP single or inital substance
> 96375 each additonal IVP of new Drug (assuming your 2nd drug is differant than 1st)
> 96361 X3  each additional hour of Hydration it ran for 3 full hours



Thank you.    Could you please tell me where I could find the guideline on this?    I just need to present a valid proof that I was coding it correctly.    Thanks for your help.


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Oct 21, 2010)

In your CPT book it gives you the Description of each 

And this is a Article with a quick run down of Infusion & Injections

http://www.hcpro.com/HOM-249155-816...e-sting-of-injection-and-infusion-coding.html



And there is a Clip from AHIMA PDF File Slide that gives the Hierarchy.
I belive if you scroll down to page 56 you will see it.
http://campus.ahima.org/audio/2009/RB120309.pdf


----------



## philgro (Oct 23, 2010)

I have to disagree with the above, because,

A) an IVP  that is documented to take longer than 15 minutes, becomes, by definition, a therapeutic infusion.

B) hydration has the LOWEST priority in the hierarchy of the procedures given here, so it only "counts" during those times when the other 2 infusions are not taking place. So in this example it would only be the first hour, since the time at the end is only 55 minutes.


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes over 15 mins is Considered Infusion, i calculated the time wrong.
So change the 96374 & 75 to 96365 & 96365

And yes the Hydration is the lowest, Which is why i listed it last,
 but there is more than 55 mins there.

From 13:15 to 14:15 is 1 hour
From 14:35 to 15:15 is 40 mins
and 15:35 to 16:30 is 50 mins

You can count the Times before, Inbetween and After


----------

